

Man arrested for plotting to attack DC metro - jluxenberg
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE69Q4O920101027?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+reuters/topNews+(News+/+US+/+Top+News)

======
jluxenberg
If I'm reading the article right, the guy was "plotting" with law enforcement
officials. Sounds a bit like entrapment, but I guess there's a fine line.

~~~
icegreentea
We don't know any of the actual details, so it's pretty useless to speculate.
It's entirely possible for undercover cops to gather this type of information
without even close to being entrapment. Remember, you have to be induced to
committing a crime that you would have committed otherwise for it to be
entrapment.

Having an undercover contact you and go "you wanna help kill americans" and
you go out of your way to confirm that they are legit, and then say "sure,
let's scheme together" is not entrapment. Just like how if someone approaches
you and says "wanna buy some weed", it ain't entrapment when you get busted.

